# More on Da Vinci - no Code



## Leto (Jan 26, 2005)

Most interesting discoveery in Florence (Italy) :



			
				Phil Stewart said:
			
		

> Da Vinci Workshop Discovered in Italy -Researchers
> 
> Tue Jan 25, 3:14 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 27, 2005)

Not bad.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 1, 2005)

This is very exciting news!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm now waiting for people to start rambling on about the Jesuits and the Black Pope.

Then I shall be forced to hide under my bed


----------

